# Utricularia graminifolia flowers



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

My U. graminifolia started throwing up flowers the other day.


----------



## Fabac (Jul 2, 2006)

Beautifull! How you managed that?


----------



## king oz (Jun 27, 2007)

can you show me more pics of your ug, i have heard alot about it but still havnt seen good pics.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Fabac said:


> Beautifull! How you managed that?


I have it growing emersed among my blackwater Crypts collection. I'll see about more pictures.


----------



## crystalview (Mar 9, 2008)

The more I see and read of this plant I really want to get my hands on it. It sells, fast!
A place in SF carries it and I get to see that in a few weeks. I did find some for sale but have never heard anyone talk about this place: carnivouous plant nursery. They have trippy plants besides UG


----------



## crystalview (Mar 9, 2008)

http://www.tropica.com/article.asp?type=aquaristic&id=731

http://www.pbase.com/plantella/hc60&view=slideshow


----------



## truthdesigns (Jun 11, 2009)

wow crystalview great link!!


----------

